# Briggs 13.5 hp: What's that part and where does it go?



## Kroehl (May 25, 2017)

So the bottom half of my Briggs engine decided to make an attempt at freedom from the rest. I noticed because it started vibrating and oil went everywhere. I shut it off - no damage done.

So I'm pulling the engine and half the bolts simply drop off the engine and most of the rest are loose. No biggie. New gasket, Locktite and torque to spec. So far so good.

But another bit dropped out, or so I think. It's a pin, a little less than an inch long and about 5 mm diameter. It looks like a follower for a fuel pump or something, but it was on the other side of the engine from the carb.

Any ideas anybody?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Kroehl, welcome to the tractor forum.

Roller out of a bearing??


----------



## Kroehl (May 25, 2017)

It could be. It seems a little big though and I can't imagine which bearing it might be?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Cam follower. You will need to pull the bottom off, then look at the camshaft. I suspect one follower is still in the guide and the one closest to the bottom fell out when the cam came out of its bottom journal.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a locator pin,for the crankcase halves.
By the way, the reason the engine did this,is because the bolts are slightly TOO LONG,and won't torque,properly.
Briggs advises to grind off the end,by 1/4 inch,then torque to specs !
The bolts should have a tapered end on them from the factory,....just grind it off,a bit.


----------



## Kroehl (May 25, 2017)

A locator pin? I figured it would be something like that. It must have come out of one of the bolt holes? The halves never separated. I suspect it might leak if I leave it off?

Grind off 1/4 inch? That seems a lot. Is that the right measurement? It's more than 8 mm (sorry - metric person) the tapered end on the bolts is only about half of that.

Bolts too long seems reasonable as a cause btw.


----------



## Kroehl (May 25, 2017)

The cam wouldn't have moved out of its journal I don't think. The two halves of the block didn't separate on the tractor. 4 bolts literally fell out when I lifted the engine and this pin was lying there too. The rest of the bolts were still in situ, but another 2-3 were completely loose.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, if the halves never separate,are you the original owner?Could it have dropped in,from a previous repair?
All it takes is for the halves to separate by 1/2",to drop out.
Also,Briggs gave specs for grinding the bolts.but it's roughly Half of the tip length.
I don't have the manual,right here, but it was a common problem.
You can google it,I'm sure.


----------



## Kroehl (May 25, 2017)

Well that's a good point. I'm not the original owner. So perhaps it was just sitting there. I've read about the problem with the bolts coming loose, but I'll check the specs on the grinding. I've been wondering why it has come loose now, but maybe it has before? Who knows...


----------

